# Autumn Fanclub



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 11, 2016)

Fall is great. Apples, pumpkins, and spooky ghosties and ghouls. Seeing as it's almost here, I started a club. What do you like to do in autumn? I like to carve pumpkins and display my artwork outside.

_(it would be awesome if Autumn joined this club and started listing reasons why she's fabulous)_

*Members:*
RedneckPhoenix, Pal of Pumpkins
Autumn, Lady of Leaves
ILS, Rad Dude of Rain


----------



## Autumn (Sep 12, 2016)

im fabulous bc i shitpost and nobody is capable of stopping me

real talk the season is The Best it is the prettiest


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 13, 2016)

I've never actually experienced autumn. It gets chillier, it rains more, and it gets darker earlier, but otherwise the days are the same :/


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 26, 2017)

even though i made a fanclub it's still my least favorite somehow


----------

